# هل يمكن عمل دبلومة في الطيران



## eagle arrow (5 يوليو 2012)

انا بأدرس انتاج في هندسه حلوان 
هل ينفع بعد ما اتخرج اعمل دبلومة في الطيران 
يا ريت لو حد عنده معرفه يقولي اعملها فين و دراستها ها تبقى فوق مستوى ان بأدرس انتاج


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
قسم هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء-جامعة القاهرة به دراسة للدبلومة في مجالات الطيران
ويمكن ان تذهب إلية وهو في شارع الجامعة


----------

